# Just bought Jeff's rub and sauce recipes!



## mmain1 (Dec 16, 2011)

I just bought Jeff's Naked Rib Rub and Sauce recipes!  I can't wait to try it out.

I need to make a trip to Sam's to buy some bulk spices.

Woot woot!


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 16, 2011)

You won't be sorry, it's a very good recipe!


----------



## papagreer (Dec 16, 2011)

Yeah, it's pretty awesome and a good recipe to tweak to your tastebuds. I make it more mild for my lady and daughter and hotter for me. Good stuff, enjoy and post some pics of your smokes.

Chris


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 16, 2011)

Congrats and thanks from all of us. You will like it believe me.


----------



## mmain1 (Dec 19, 2011)

Well.... it pains me to say it, but Jeff's rub recipe as it comes is too plain for me.  I have the tastebuds of a dinosaur so my evaluation is not a good benchmark.

As papagreer stated I think it will be a good starting point.  I'll try up'ing some of the (censored) to give it more bite!

Here's the Q-view from this weekend:


----------

